# Rocky



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Hit the Rock today and got skunked. Threw spinners and spoons. Floated jigs with maggots, spawn sacs, and artificials. Didn’t see anyone else land a fish today from 10-3:30 in a couple spots. Oh wait I snagged an 8” shad on my first spoon cast but didn’t see any steel being caught. Anyone else have luck today on the Rocky?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

landed 11 on the rock today... all on jig and maggots


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you guys seeing any minnows yet


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

I didn’t see any minnows just shad


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice on landing 11 thats when my arm starts to hurt lol aer there ice edges bad or no ? what about color of water


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

well on sunday the ice was pretty much gone and the water was low and clear...with this cold front im betting theres alot of ice again but i havent seen the river since sunday
you want your arm to hurt go to the maumee during the walleye run and sling 1/2 to 3/4 ounce sinkers into the wind and then through the current for 6 hours... 
gaurantee your arms will hurt lol


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

If your arms don't hurt from casting that heavy inline sinker in Maumee they will after you get into a fight with the 15th person that tangled you up. I spent a considerable amount of my life in Toledo and fished that run every year. Always had a blast, but never actually saw any fights


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

lol yea I saw some that got close but I never saw one either...
combat fishing at its finest lol...


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

Rocky is mostly locked up with ice as of today. Based on the weather forecast for the next week or so, I’m thinking snow melt and rain will have to rivers running pretty high soon though


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup we wont be fishin most likely till the middle or the end of next week.


----------

